# English language schools in Abu Dhabi



## New_hope (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello everyone
I am moving soon to Abu Dhabi to start a teaching position in a university there and I need some information about English language schools in Abu Dhabi. I have a daughter who is going to Grade 8 and another daughter who is going to Grade 5 (both are currently in Cnadian schools). My salary includes AED 20,000 annual school allowance for each of them and I am not sure if I can find a good school for AED 20,000. I can top up a little bit but I hope I do not have to go so far on this. 

Also, is Arabic (or French) are mandatory in English language schools in Abu Dhabi?

Some information will definitly help ... thanks


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

New_hope said:


> Hello everyone
> I am moving soon to Abu Dhabi to start a teaching position in a university there and I need some information about English language schools in Abu Dhabi. I have a daughter who is going to Grade 8 and another daughter who is going to Grade 5 (both are currently in Cnadian schools). My salary includes AED 20,000 annual school allowance for each of them and I am not sure if I can find a good school for AED 20,000. I can top up a little bit but I hope I do not have to go so far on this.
> 
> Also, is Arabic (or French) are mandatory in English language schools in Abu Dhabi?
> ...


I guess we are at the same boat... will move to Abudahabi very soon to start teaching in Khalifa univ. I have two kids too, I have checked and asked couple people who are on the ground there...
Unfortunately, 20K is not enough for good school. I have checked two schools (Canadian) in Abudagi, the feedback about the one that charge around 18-20K is not a good school. There is another one (New) Canadian school (that used Alberta educational system but it is pricey (around 45K). I am gathering alot of information before my departure on the mid of august...
Can I ask what univ. you will be teaching in and what area? Which town you will come from?
Have you got luck in accommodation in Abudabi yet?
I am from Waterloo, Ontario....
good luck
Dylan


----------



## JEB (Jun 23, 2008)

I am also going to teach but in Al Ain I have a daughter who will be starting 6th grade. I am also looking for a good school, possibly American but I am open I would not mind her going to a French school so that she could learn the language.


----------

